# Pfad in Freehand



## LRK (15. April 2005)

Tach,
ich sitz' grad' vor Freehand, bin ein paar Pfade am zeichnen und hab' da ein kleines Problem: Ich hab' hier an einem Pfadpunkt 2 Ankerpunkte, die nicht 180° zueinander stehen sondern in verschiedene Richtugnen zeigen. KA, wie ich das geschafft hab' aber ich will's korrigieren finde aber nichts zu diesem Phenomen in der Hilfe.

Und wo wir grad dabei sind; wie kann ich es einstellen, dass beide Ankerpunkte immer die gleiche Stärke haben?

Man sieht sich. ;-)


----------



## LRK (15. April 2005)

K, das Problem mit dem Grad hat sich erledigt. Hm, die Hilfe war da zu undeutlich.


----------

